# ABS issues



## Vanhorne (Oct 9, 2007)

My ABS and parking brake lights have been on for over a month. My truck is a 93 4cyl 4x4. Sometimes the parking brake light goes out for a bit and then comes back on. The ABS computer was damaged by water after the lights came on. I've checked the fluid level (low level has caused both lights to come on a few years ago), ABS computer trouble codes, and the connections at the actuator and differential sensor before the computer was damaged and could not find any problems. Next step is to pull the drums and check the condition of the rear brakes.

Anyone else have any ABS issues? I've seen ABS computers for about $50 on ebay, but I'm guessing the original cause of the problem is probably not the computer.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

have you checked the switch on the e-brake?


----------



## Vanhorne (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I've checked the switch. Appears to be okay.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check your stoplight bulb contacts and sockets for possible shorting.


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

Bump this to current. Same thing just happened on my 93. Drivers side brake light came on first, took the bulb out so I didn't have to disconnect battery cable each time til I found the solution. Then the passenger side brake light started coming on again. Like the previous post, sometimes the brake light doesn't come on all the time when truck is turned off, but I'm not confident enough to not disconnect the battery.

Just looking to see if anyone else had the same trouble and then found the solution.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I know the brakelight sockets had a issue, check, clean or replace, (the socket/harness assy is cheap)
has anyone checked the abs unit (on the diff)??


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

Will check both, thanks


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

Sockets look great (passenger side light assembly looks like a recent replacement). Where is the ABS unit and what needs to be looked at there?
I noticed the ABS idiot light goes on when I reach about 13 to 14 MPH. Tried taking out the ABS fuse but the idiot light comes on as soon as the fuse is taken out, and the brake lights continue to burn bright.

As a side note, I bought this 93 last October after have having 2 95's - each lasting 5 years before the ass end frame rust out, and now, knowing how to look for the tale tell rust besides the usual rear frame rails and this one must have been garaged forever, brake lines clean, rear brake proportioning valve clean, got real lucky on this one. Exhaust manifold just started leaking like the 95's did, so I gotta fix that before it warps, and I'd like to get this squared away fast. Not a daily driver.


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

I used super glue on the brake light sockets to hold the metal portion low in the plastic holder. If the metal portion slides up relative to its holder, the bulb to socket contact becomes iffy. It looks like a parts mismatch that Nissan allowed to go on for years.

So far the fix is working, but I try to keep an eye on it.

Tom


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

Still looking for help, same problem, ABS comes on after 12mph. Brake lights always stay on, even when truck has been shut off (always disconnecting the battery now) Decided to break open the Chilton's manual. Grounded the "check terminal" to read the flashes, and unfortunately I am getting 11 flashes. The has diagnostic procedures all the way from 2 flashes to 15 flashes.......with the exception of 11 and 12 flashes. Anybody gotten 11 flashes before? The fact that both the ABS idiot light lighting up with the brake lights staying on I would have thought would have been the ultimate sign and symptom for an easy answer.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Your brake light is coming on due to the float in your brake fluid reservoir being stuck in the lower position!!! Get a pick and pull it up and work it up and down to clear any possible debris it maybe getting hung up on!!! It's suppose to float top the top of the fluid and it's stuck...


----------

